# Those Bastards! They Killed Kenny! ... Uh, I mean Kevin



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

So Nick was sending me a CD from Cycleman to see if I can process the video and he deviously decides to turn it into a coup attempt by bombing the boss.

Judging by the contents of this bomb, I would say this could be declared as a blatant attempt to suck up to the boss. LOL! :wink:

Thanks Nick, It was unexpected and very much appreciated.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I predict a very short life for those 4 brothers. They may not make it past the weekend.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:shock:

I'm shocked...I'm outraged...I'm..I'm...jumping for joy at the blatant disrespect for Da Man.....

Gadda admit...never saw that one coming.....:woohoo:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The Camacho is my favorite of the bunch... let me know what you think.
As always you are welcome.. just wait till your bday bomb in December.. it will be my last Hurrah for awhile


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Great sticks nice hit hitman Nick


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Always good to see someone slappin around the boss!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> Always good to see someone slappin around the boss!


The last person that slapped the boss around found themselves babysitting us (a full-time job no doubt). :lol:

Freak'n awesome selection there!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thats the worst punishment ever, i used to be a moderator on a car forum with about 4,000 members at the time.. not fun


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah but we are way cooler than "car people"


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oh for sure


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow.... bringing out the heavy artillery.... 


Gotta hand it to you, you got 4 of the best in that bomb. Great hit.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

JAX said:


> The last person that slapped the boss around found themselves babysitting us (a full-time job no doubt). :lol:


LMAO. So true!

The Ashton got burned last night after a major Mexican food pig out ... and about 6 top shelf Tres Generaciones Margaritas. :drinking:


----------

